# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  أحدث ما توصل اليه المخترعون  من تكنلوجيا الكمبيوتر 2011

## khaled_moon

أقدم لكم نماذج لأحدث ما توصل اليه المخترعون   من تكنلوجيا الكمبيوتر 2011   تفضل و تمتع بالنظر عزيزي المشاهد    الكمبيوتر الأول  من شركة Dell   يتمتع هذا الكمبيوتر بشاشة وكيبورد يعمل بميزة الأسقاط الليزري .

----------


## khaled_moon

الكمبيوتر الثاني      أعلنت شركة سووني عن اجهزة لابتووب . nex top    توضع كسواار , وتعمل بالمس , وسيطرح عاام 2020 , مميزات الجهاز عرض ثلاثي الأبعاد  , ولوحة المفااتيح بالسحب ومتوافقه للربط الشبكي .     نحن بأنتظار هذا الجهاز الخيالي بعد تسع سنوات من الأن ليست بعيدة اذا بقينا على قيد الحياه .

----------


## khaled_moon

الكمبيوتر الثالث
هل فكرت يومااا بأن كمبيوتر المستقبل يوضع في الجيب وبحجم القلم  
أنه تصميم ياباني بحجم القلم وهو عبارة عن مجموعة أقلام .
وأليكم شكل هذا الكمبيوتر كمبيوتر المستقبل القريب .

----------


## khaled_moon

الكبيوتر الرابع   *الحاسوب الملفوف  rolltop*  *أخر ما توصلت اليه الشركات المنتجة للحواسيب , الحاسوب الملفوف , حيث يمكن لفه كما كانت تلف الصحف القديمة وتحفظ**.*

----------


## mohamed73

*مشكور حبيبي وبارك الله فيك*

----------


## EZEL

*موضوع رائع أخي الكريم ...جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------

